
Show HN: How Twitter users responded to gun control debate - 0xfd
http://twithinks.mit.edu/gun
======
geofft
The US map is somewhat useless unless you normalize it for population (at the
least, total population, although population of Internet or Twitter users
would be better). It's not interesting that California has a lot more people
with Twitter opinions on gun control than Idaho, given that California has a
lot more people, period.

~~~
jacoblyles
Also, time of day. It turns out people talk about guns a lot more when they
are not sleeping.

~~~
0xfd
Totally, it looks as if the nation is breathing (i kinda like that for
aesthetic reasons). If we bin the counts by day, a lot of the temporal
resolution will be lost. What do you suggest?

------
sarvinc
Just wanted to point out that searching on the term 'gun' probably skews
towards those who beleive in stricter legislation.

~~~
0xfd
We mainly want to filter this keyword to see how the discussion of "gun" is
affected by the events following Sandy Hook tragedy. The opinions
classification is not done over the same dataset.

